# Phrag. Acker's Starlight 4N



## eaborne (Nov 12, 2013)

(Twilight 4N x besseae 4N)


----------



## Ray (Nov 12, 2013)

What a nice flower!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 12, 2013)

thats impressive


----------



## Carkin (Nov 12, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2013)

That's nice. Great symmetry and color.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! Very Don Wimber-ish!


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2013)

The color really jumps off the screen! I like it.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 13, 2013)

Stunning!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 13, 2013)

I like it a lot!!!! Jean


----------



## Silvan (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful flower, great looking plant !
Mind sharing what's in your growing media ?


----------



## monocotman (Nov 13, 2013)

Great flower!
I agree with Eric - it has a Don Wimber look about it and that is meant as a compliment,
David


----------



## eaborne (Nov 13, 2013)

Silvan said:


> Mind sharing what's in your growing media ?



Top secret!

Just kidding! I use two parts charcoal, two parts sponge rock/large perlite, one part orchiata bark. Then I add a very small amount of peat/pro-mix, crushed oyster shells, and bone meal to get it to the consistency I would like for the size pot and type of plant. I also have many plants in semi-hydroponics and in several other mediums as well but this mix works well for most.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 13, 2013)

monocotman said:


> It has a Don Wimber look about it and that is meant as a compliment,
> David



Yes, Don Wimber and Acker's Starlight are practically siblings in theory with almost the exact genetic makeup(on paper of course.) Don Wimber is 75% besseae and 25% longifolium. Acker's Starlight has the same 75% besseae, with 19% longifolium and 6% sargentianum as the only difference. So practically the same genes in theory but different parents to get there. I do like the Don Wimber/Acker's Starlight look as well!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2013)

The ploidy shows up in the foliage. What kind of bone meal are you using? When I tried to use it I got lots of little flies attracted to the protein.


----------



## Dido (Nov 13, 2013)

maybe you should look for china raw material. 

This material mostly is free of smell. 

Blood meal is often better with the flies.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> What kind of bone meal are you using? When I tried to use it I got lots of little flies attracted to the protein.



I use very little bone meal. I got this suggestion from Glen Decker's articles on kovachii. He adds oyster shells and bone meal to all his slipper mixes(per the article) but he says it is not necessary. So I just sprinkle some at the end when I mix a batch of media. The brand I happen to have is Snake Eyes Hi-Yield Bone Meal in a green and red bag that I get from my local feed store. Nothing special and I guess I don't use enough to get flies.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2013)

"..local feed store..".
Really!?!? 
Thanks. I'll just do without the bone meal.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful flower. Your mix sounds interesting and worth a look.

chuck


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Nov 14, 2013)

yummy yummy looks like better version of Don Wimber :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## eaborne (Nov 14, 2013)

NYEric said:


> "..local feed store..".
> Really!?!?



Yes Eric, we have such things out in the country where livestock feed and garden supplies can be purchasedoke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2013)

Unfortunately the feed stores 'round these parts are called Petco and they sell fancy cat food for 90 cents/can!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2013)

Try a garden store. Most of them sell bone meal as a fertilizer for bulbs.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 15, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Unfortunately the feed stores 'round these parts are called Petco and they sell fancy cat food for 90 cents/can!!



:rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2013)

Eric, you can visit KY country and visit a Southern States and acquire
all kinds of goodies for your plants...maybe cats too. Very decent prices as well. OMG are you kidding at almost a dollar for one can of cat food??!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2013)

No, a hamburger here costs $8.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 20, 2013)

Very nice one!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Nov 21, 2013)

hows 4n compare to regular clone? are they guarantee faster, bigger, more colorful flower?? I heard even with 4n you got 50-50% chance of getting a good one.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2013)

Hahahhaha! 4n = more expensive, slower, weird foliage. But generally larger rounder, more colorful blooms.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 25, 2013)

4N plants also tend to withstand warmer temperatures better. Usually the flowers are larger than their 2N sibs and their qualities are heavily dominant when bred with a 2N plant. Unfortunately, I don't believe the chance of getting a great one is way better, however since the bloom will probably be bigger, many people associate that with better. Also, 4N plants can usually breed with a 3N plant, whereas it is much more difficult to breed a 2N to a 3N plant.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2013)

eaborne said:


> Also, 4N plants can usually breed with a 3N plant, whereas it is much more difficult to breed a 2N to a 3N plant.


Actually you have the same problem breeding 4N to 3N; 1/2 N difference is usually sterile.


----------

